# Shotgun For The Lady



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a good shotgun for my old lady. Anyone have any ideas? 
I have been looking at the beretta A400 xplor, but I don't think I wanna spend 1,400.00 for a couple hunts.
I would like to find something used at a cheaper price if possible. She is a small girl. 5'7" 110 lbs

Any advice or direction is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SX3


i know my gal LOVED the lender a buddy of mine set her up with last season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Franchi Affinity 20 Gauge (Compact or full size)
SX3 is a good one too.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Firearms/Shotguns/Semiautomatic-Shotguns%7C/pc/104792580/c/553829580/sc/105537780/i/105538680/Franchi-Affinity-Compact-Semiautomatic-Shotgun/1735524.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fsemiautomatic-shotguns%2F_%2FN-1114870%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105538680%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104792580%253Bcat105537780&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104792580%3Bcat105537780%3Bcat105538680


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

If you get her a Benelli M2 in 20 gauge she may hunt more than a couple of times. Even if she doesn't, you may find yourself reaching for it over your 12 gauge. You can always say that you didn't want to cheap out and she's worth every penny. That's what I call a win-win. I really, really like mine.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

that franchi would be a good call. they are super light weight and feel great to shoot.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Check out Utahgunexchange.com

You'll probably want to get something that you could use as a backup. I know that doesn't show much faith in her potential conversion to hunting, but it is safe.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington 870 youth model, in 20 ga. Under $400, and if she doesn't like it, swap out the stock and you've got a 20 ga pump - PERFECT upland bird gun. 

AND - if you ever want her to hunt with you - don't refer to her as "my old lady." I've never met a woman that liked that. ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Jmgardner said:


> that franchi would be a good call. they are super light weight and feel great to shoot.


Im eyeballing that same thing for the fact i just dont know how many times my wife will actually make it out with me. When/If it becomes a "thing", then ill likely spot for something nicer.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I picked up an 870 youth 20g for my lady this last season and she's the same size as yours. It was inexpensive and in great shape used (which is nice if she turns out to not like it) and fit her frame very nice. I've never given 20 guages much credit but after watching the smile grow as she slayed small insanely fast teal all season long I'm considering taking it out next year when she can't. Needless to say my better half is now hooked and is constantly talking about next year! Good luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, if you been looking at stuff that costs $1400 bucks, 'bout everything is going to be cheaper. Tons of nice used guns out there for a LOT less money. The thing is, you really should take her with you and try and find a gun that is not only functional but one that fits her AND she likes the way it looks and feels! You got months before any hunting so take your time, do the research(take her to the new gun shop and let her handle a bunch of different ones) and if you are going for a used piece..be ready and buy it when you find it. Good used guns sell pretty fast


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like she's close to my wife in size, 5'8" 115.

My wife loves her a400 20 (only way I could get my Citori back) but has decided it's too petty to be a duck gun (wood stock) so I bought her a Weatherby sa08 20 as her dedicated duck gun. 13 1/2" length of pull with shims to adjust both comb and cast. She handles recoil well, heck she shoots my 10 bore at times to show off but she clearly dose better with light soft recoiling loads.

What ever gun you pick make sure it fits her and the recoil doesn't ruin the experience for her. Take her out and let her shoulder a few and see what she likes! Keep that girl happy man


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for all your comments and sharing your experiences.
It has helped a ton. The franchi is looking like a good choice.. 
I think I will take her to pick the one she wants, as suggested. 

I will take her to the trap range a few times, then go buy her some pheasants. 

Thanks again everyone


----------

